# WLAN Verstärker



## MacGraf (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich hab da eine Frage:

 Also mein Router FritzBox 7170 steht im 2.Obergeschoß aber mein andere PC steht im Keller, hab da ein kleines Büro gemacht. Wie ist das möglich oder was brauche ich für Hardware um die Internetverbindung ins Keller zu bringen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2008)

frag Chmee der kennt sich damit aus!


----------



## DeMuX (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Ich hatte mal mit RangeExtendern von Linksys gearbeitet. Die waren zwar etwas schwerfällig zu konfigurieren aber die erweiterte Leistung war super!

Auf den Extendern wurden die gleichen WLAN Settings wie vom Router eingetragen und dann das Signal somit erweitert.

Alternativ könntest du auch via Powerlan einfach, dein Internet in den Keller verlegen.
http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Powerline/XE102G/index.html
Hab ich auch schon bei ein paar Leuten eingerichtet. Geht ganz gut.

Hoffe, dass dir das irgendwie weiterhilft.

Gruß,
Demux


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2008)

#Grins#

DeMuX hat das Wichtigste ja schon gesagt,

1. PowerLan - per Steckdose LAN in den Keller holen.
2. LAN - Cat-Leitung ziehen
3. WLAN - soweit Standorte ausrichten, dass eine Verbindung hergestellt wird, zB ans Kellerfenster.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (23. Juni 2008)

Hab leider nur grad nen Pearlkatalog zur Hand, aber zum anschauen reichts. Gehste auf deren Seite und gibtst die Art Nr PX-1017-15 ein. Wenn Du auf der gleichen Seite runterscrollst, kommt noch ne Powerantenne für 300 Meter zum vorschein.
Anschauen kostet nix. Was Du jetzt für gut befindest, ist Dir überlassen.


----------

